# MF Model 399 tachometer question..



## huntr467 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey guys new to the forum and new owner of a 1989 model 399 Massey. It appears the tach is electronic and it sometimes works ,sometimes not, sometimes not at idle but at higher rpm,s etc.
My questionn is where is the sending unit for the tach and do you think that would be the problem or the actual gauge.
Thanks for any help.
Greg


----------

